# Regarding UCLA - Production/Directing program - Money and Time concerns



## Sahirr (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi I have a few questions... would be glad if any of you who are from UCLA or applying there could help me out.

1 - They say the course lasts four years... but the site says the first 2 years are spent on academic classes + film making exercises followed by the 3rd year where one starts the thesis projects. So effectively... is the course 3 years long - with the fourth year spent on making a thesis film?

2 - Does one pay the tuition fee for all four years? Or just the first 3?

3 - What would be the approximate cost of the entire stint at UCLA - including a comfortable living + production expenses - for an *international* applicant.

4 - Does one find the time to make money on the side - TA's, Internships, working during breaks, etc. How much can one make to fend for themselves...

I am sorry if these questions sound stupid... but these money and time matters are critical decision making factors for me applying to UCLA.

I would be grateful for your time and patience. 

Sahirr


----------



## Ard23 (Oct 11, 2009)

There are other threads on this site that answer some of these questions so you should check them out. But here's a quick run down:

1 - Generally its 3 years of classes and filmmaking, fourth year is thesis year. Some people take classes while making their thesis, some stay for as long as 5 years, its up to you. But you'd have a hard time finishing your thesis and course requirement in 3 years.

2 - You don't need to pay tuition while making your thesis so long as you don't need to be taking classes or want access to the school's resources. But if you use the school's equipment, its worth enrolling and paying tuition, especially if you can get a TAship, which covers a lot of the tuition costs.

3 - Non california resident tuition is about $25K per year. Films can cost anywhere from $5,000 to $80,000. It depends on the scale of your project. Generally thesis films run between $20K and $40K. As for living expenses, LA if a pricey city, but you can get a decent apartment for $600 - $800 per month if you have a roommate.

4 - Yes after the first year you can easily have a part time job. And UCLA is generous with their TAships. I got one my 2nd year, and two my 3rd year. The TAship covers most of the tuition costs for the in-state portion of your tuition for the given quarter (which is approx. half of your tuition), plus pays you on top of that.

All in all, UCLA is the most affordable of the top schools. Its equipment resources are not as ample as a place like USC or NYU, so students who want more than what the school has to offer will end up renting outside equipment, but then it becomes your choice and its easy to keep costs down by keeping your budgets low.


----------



## Sahirr (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey thanks a lot Ard.... that was a really helpful summary... I guess I wont be applying this year...2011 maybe... I am trying my hand on the Film and Television Institute of India... I am a screenwriting alumnus from the same institute... UCLA is still my dream film school... lets see what lies in store for me...


----------

